# Panel location



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there a code regulation on the height from the ground to install a panel? I know of the 6ft 7in rule MAX heighth for o.c. protection, but is there a minimum height from the ground? Can you mount a panel 2" from the ground, for example?


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I wouldn’t if you could avoid it, in my opinion, but you can set a panel board right on the floor as far as the NEC is concerned. 
You would probably still want check with the local inspector to make sure he won’t give you a hard time if he perceives some unknown hazard.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I've set plenty of larger panels the height of a conduit coupling off the floor, but that was to keep the top from being more than 7' high.


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Check with the local building inspector , if its in a flood plane it dosent matter what the nec allows


----------



## rigid (Apr 1, 2008)

gas vapors are heavier than air so i would try to stay off the floor a few feet where a vehicle might be parked just to be safe


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Stick an NEC code book under the panel to set it a minimum distance from the floor. BECAUSE.... there ain't nothin inside that code book telling you not to set it down at floor level if you like.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Stick an NEC code book under the panel to set it a minimum distance from the floor. BECAUSE.... there ain't nothin inside that code book telling you not to set it down at floor level if you like.


:laughing:


----------

